# bessacarr waste pipe connection.



## alnshaz (Jun 1, 2007)

can any of you experienced motorhomers help.i'm new to this game and taking the van away for its first outing this weekend.what i want to know is do i need a fitment and length of hose to fit the grey waste tank emptying valve and if so what size?.
it looks to be about 32mm in size,can i get a 90' elbow and will this do?

many thanks alan


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you are going to dump yor grey waste into a drain then no. If you are going to transport your waste water in a portable tank, e.g. waste hog or similar, then it depends how good your aim is. The distance between the outlet on my van and the inlet of the portable container is only a matter of a couple of inches so i dont bother with a drain hose.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste water*

Hi

I do not know the age of your van etc, but I believe the newer Swift's may have a pipe already in situ. Mine was found lurking in the side locker. In addition to the Swift standard piece of kit, I bought a piece of flexi piping from the fish pond shop - it is the stuff used for ponds/pumps/ etc etc.

There are many sizes available and you can choose your own length. I attach it to the outlet pipe with a butterfly clip - again from the pond shop. Very rarely do I need to use my own made device, as the standard kit does its job. If the drain is further away, then I use my own. I think it cost less than a tenner and is 20 feet long.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Waste water*



Rapide561 said:


> I do not know the age of your van etc, but I believe the newer Swift's may have a pipe already in situ. Mine was found lurking in the side locker.


Not unless we have missed it Russell - and I doubt that. There were several bits missing from ours eg draining board and chopping board so that might have been one of them. Will enquire.

G


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

No waste pipe in mine either, was else am I missing? Are we sure we there should be one? No mention of one in the brochure.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Waste pipe*

Hi

The pipe looks like a vacuum cleaner pipe. I do recall seeing them in the side lockers at dealers on the 2007 models, but maybe it is only included with the Kontikis?

Maybe SwiftGroup will pick up the post and advise.

Russell


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I managed to find a plastic fitting and hose for our E495 waste tank at the local fish pond shop. Didn't know the size (and still don't) but took the MH with me and found a very helpful chap who found them for me. Hose comes in very handy when difficult to get on the waste water disposal point.

Phil


----------



## 105492 (Jun 28, 2007)

Got i pipe in mine too. Sould be part of the Kit. 
I would have a word with your dealer m8..


----------

